# C59/EPS manufacturing delays



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey guys,

Just wondered if any of you guys might have any further information on any delays in manufacturing on the C59s and EPS frames. I have heard that Colnago is swamped with orders at the moment with a high backlog to fill. Ordered my C59 frame in mid August and while I have my old steelie to fall back on I am starting to get a wee bit anxious.

Any grapevine info out there?

Paul


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

If you ordered in August you should see it very soon, as in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

positive news mtb...I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

M10 is made in taiwan and painted in italy.

mine is also delayed


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

When I spoke with Colnago at the London bike show they mentioned that they were working flat out to meet the orders. I understand more are leaving the factory shortly!

I feel your pain......I'm still waiting for my C59!


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Weird, I have a friend in London who ordered one in late October and had it a month later.


----------



## 1Cebu (Feb 27, 2009)

Ordered one (C59 Di2, matteblack, 50s) in September (HK bikeshop) ..... still waiting until now.


----------



## bon vivant (Jan 23, 2005)

*Finally,received mine*

After 3 months waiting:
View attachment 221263

View attachment 221264


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

still waiting for my EPS, waitig with a record group in a box


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

Bon,

My frame was accidently shipped to yo u


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

bon vivant said:


> After 3 months waiting:
> View attachment 221263
> 
> View attachment 221264


Boy, that 'Made in Italy' lettering on the seattube is bigger than ever! :wink5:


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Clevor said:


> Boy, that 'Made in Italy' lettering on the seattube is bigger than ever! :wink5:


日本製 :thumbsup:


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

The thing is, if you have ridden a C59 or an EPS as I have, the wait is sooo going to be worth it. It wouldn't both me waiting for a few months .....


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

I absolutely believe it will be worth the wait. Since August I have maintained a reserved excitement, so this post was an attempt to just reset my own expectations, get some feedback from other folks, etc. I hear of folks getting frames sooner with less wait, a backlog, and wonder what the grapevine is saying.

I appreciate the feedback.

Paul


----------



## SamG (Jul 23, 2009)

*Colnago C59*

Having been waiting for an EPS, cancelled that order once the C59 was announced and then waited for another extended period, my C59 (54 MTBK Trad) has finally arrived:




















Phew. Have to ride it now. Hurrah!


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

duplicate


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

*Jealous!!!!!*

Oh jeez, 100% jealous. Please tell us more about the ride. I am at about 12 weeks for my EPS - of course there is two feet of snow on the ground so why do I care, really. And I have a great winter bike, too.

I love the look of your C59, by far way cooler looking than all the other naked carbon frames. Enjoy, but tell us more.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

OMG, your frame is totally gorgeous, the pictures on the colnago site don't do it justice. Wow. Any pics of it built up?


----------



## SamG (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks Ronderman!

Just for clarity, I fall into the MAMIL bracket of Colnago riders, but at around 65 kilos have yet to gain the belly of comfortable acheivement. I went for the traditional frame layout simply because there are so many sloping designs out there. In a sense the 'sloping' can look better because of the long seat tube in relation to the head stock. It also looks more like the machine under the Tour riders. I used to have a C50 in sloping (PR00). A beautiful bike thas was stolen. That's another reason why I've gone back to traditional: plain, classical purposeful, but doesn't look the most modern machine to a thief. That's the theory!

How does it ride? The C50 seemed to do all things well, but felt slightly numb in it's ride in comparison to steel (I have an '83 Saronni) and weirdly, a C40. The C59 is lighter and stiffer than the C50 in feel. That is to say that it feels more 'crisp' when you power down and acceleration is noticeable. Once up to speed, comfort levels feel similar. Perhaps the extra stiffness of the C59 takes away from this through its 'taut' sensation, but it is still an incredibly smooth ride and is a world away from the harsh feeling of similar stiffness in aluminium.
However it doesn't do the riding for me; I still have to pedal! Being light, the C59 it does not feel as 'grounded' and 'alive' as a steel frame which has weight momentum on its side, but still seems to do everything better; whether that be quick to respond, sprinting, climbing, decending. It feels dynamic like a race bike, but has a comfort factor that comes with all of the Colnago lugged carbon know how. Brilliant!


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

Ok Sam, you have me getting really anxious now. Nice looking bike. I was originally going to get the MTBK, but opted for the traditional GDSL instead.

I guess the last shipment did not have me included. Will need to get with Mike to see if this is the month for me *sigh*. Not knocking, just seeing all these folks getting these beautiful frames.

How do you like that matte finish?

Paul


----------



## SamG (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi Paul,

Sorry for the late reply. I wrote an extensive response last week and then press 'delete' rather than 'send.' Doh!

The matte carbon finish looks great and is easily wiped clean with a damp cloth. No scratching to report as yet, but others might know otherwise. the carbon weave does not have the same depth as the old gloss PR00, but does have a purposeful, stealth look. It doesn't try too hard. Uncluttered. The GDSL, I'm sure, will look similar, if not better because it has that extra Colnago paintwork magic, but is still not over ostentatious.

As you know, Mike has shipments that come in via Belgium and is beholden to the whims of the Colnago factory. It seems that frames are built in batches and sprayed up thereafter. If they've done a series of traditional frames, then you might believe that various painted versions will be appearing soon. You have to trust that the GDSL finish is an extension of the MTBK and so may follow soon after. I had the EPS on order for some time, and then cancelled and re-ordered the C59 on its announcement. Quite a wait. At that time, the yellow Tour copy was not available. In one way I'd like the yellow in sloping because of its recent history, the other part of me thinks that the fluorescent will fade and date pretty quick. Swings and roundabouts. Anyway, the MTBK trad is more of a bike I'll ever need or deserve, so it's all thumbs up from here!

Looking forward to seeing pics of your bike once it arrives,

Sam


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for the response Sam, and again beautiful bike.

At this point I am in for the long haul, but I must admit the selection and the fulfillment process does not seem to be consistent. Obviously there is not a first in first out process, seeing as by orders taken 3-4 months ago are already fulfilled and folks like me are still waiting 6+ months. I thought when I originally placed the order in August last year that it was a reasonable expectation that I would be riding this frame by this time. Perhaps I set my expectations to high  Not sure if there is a relationship issue with this particular distributor and Colnago? Who knows.

I'll continue to wait and be patient because I know it will be worth it. As time passes and the weather turns warmer and warmer I get that much more anxious. My luck my order is sitting under someone's coffee cup, lol.

Paul


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

wow guys......some stunning pictures of your Colnago's. It only goes to prove.......some things in life are just worth waiting for!

I have just built up my C59 and they are pure eye candy!


----------



## Judeep27 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Amazing*

Excellent .. Amazing .. I’ll bookmark your blog and take the feeds also…I’m happy
to find so many useful info here in the post, we need work out more techniques.


----------



## bon vivant (Jan 23, 2005)

One season in, bike fully stripped of ll parts and out to the local frame painter for clear coating. White matte is pain to clean. Black is better, so there will be some parts clear coated and some will stay as is. Will post pictures as soon as I get it back. It should be one of a kind.


----------

